
EuroDjangoCon Presentations - samueladam
http://eurodjangocon.pbworks.com/Presentations
======
jbox
Good conference - Too heavy on scalability.

Best slides from the bunch IMHO:

James Tauber's Django Patterns - an in depth overview of common patterns found
throughout a Django Project:

[http://eldarion.com/talks/2009/05/eurodjangocon_djangopatter...](http://eldarion.com/talks/2009/05/eurodjangocon_djangopatterns.pdf)

Alex Gaynor's Form's presentation included many interesting ideas including a
few 'ohhhh' moments using some functional hotness to get things done fast:

[http://www.slideshare.net/kingkilr/forms-getting-your-
moneys...](http://www.slideshare.net/kingkilr/forms-getting-your-moneys-worth)

Paul Smith's talk on the EveryBlock stack dives into map tile generation and
rendering using Django.

[http://www.slideshare.net/pauladamsmith/the-web-map-stack-
on...](http://www.slideshare.net/pauladamsmith/the-web-map-stack-on-django)

Simon Willison's talk was excellent though you might not get as much out of
the slides. Turtles all the way down!

<http://www.slideshare.net/simon/django-heresies>

------
zain
Are there going to be videos of these presentations?

~~~
uggedal
Yes: <http://twitter.com/djangocon/status/1637612685>

